# Ugh! My kids suck!



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a 5 yr old boy and a 9 yr old boy. This is their second year riding. They have like 20 days on their boards. Shit after 20 days I was cruising blues no problem and I have very average athletic ability. They still can't get down a green! I'm super frustrated right now. I had no idea it would take them this long to get the hang of it. They still don't know how to turn f'ing turn!!! They ride heel edge the whole time. We have probably spent $300 on lessons for them. :facepalm1: :roadrage:


Yesterday my youngest totally took me out getting off our first chair of the day. Slammed my ass cheek hard. I was very pissed off, he has done the chair lift like 50 times before!:RantExplode:

He tried to get off with his board pointing sideways. Wow! Come on dude. By the time I straighten him out I was in mid-air, like I forgot to get off the chair, so I jump down and wipe out. FUCK!!! So I'm pissed off and then my wife gets mad at me for being a grump or something and now we are arguing. Ugh, I had to go ride alone for awhile to calm down. I would ride alone more but then she gives me shit about not being part of the family. I would rather ride with them than alone anyhow but they aren't getting better.


Just wondering if anyone else has had to deal with the painfully slow progress of kids. How long will this shit take? Should I just leave them at home? I'm ready to give up. :whiteflag:


We are going to Marmot this weekend and they have private lessons for one hour each day. That's another $260 bucks! Hope they learn something.......

:brickwall:


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Everyone is different dude! 
Your kids are just miniature future full-size people, they are not you. Don't get too hung up on their performance being a reflection on you... might as well learn this now before they grow up and embarrass the fuck out of you as (young) adults haha.
If they want to learn they will. It may take more or less time but once it clicks, it will click.
Once they earn that first turn they will be hooked, and soon enough it will be you not keeping up and embarrassing them on the hill.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe they got into the "snowboard lifestyle" early and were high?






-Ok, that wont help, I was just trying to lighten your mood, sorry.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

haha, wow

Ever thought of trying them out on skis? I read somewhere that the action on skis is more intuitive and easier for kids to grasp, but who knows if that's bullshit or not.

Anecdotally, my son (age 6) didn't take to the snowboard very well. He was basically plowing down the whole way (heel and toe, but never pointed down the hill) and couldn't get the idea of turning by moving out over an edge. After a few weeks we switched him to skis and he felt vastly more comfortable there. By the end of last season (his first of course) he was progressing nicely on the greens with only one formal lesson and a few grandpa lessons. Now he's able to do blues and is dying to try out the park (mom quashed that).

But I mean he's still a young kid. I could probably find tons of issues with his form and technique if I cared to. But he has control over his speed and direction and can handle areas too steep for his comfort by checking his speed using traversing and some power wedging so I'm not too bothered to get him doing it perfectly right now.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

DaftDeft said:


> haha, wow
> 
> Ever thought of trying them out on skis? I read somewhere that the action on skis is more intuitive and easier for kids to grasp, but who knows if that's bullshit or not.
> 
> ...


Ya I've thought of that. Some of their little friends are on skis and they are learning way faster. But fuck skis. I'm not putting them on skis.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with skis if they can keep up. Snowsliding is cool no matter how. They will destroy you when they are 12.... DESTROY


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Argo said:


> Nothing wrong with skis if they can keep up. Snowsliding is cool no matter how. They will destroy you when they are 12.... DESTROY


i guess you're speaking by experience lol! 

My 3 grandsons are skiing right now except my 5 year old grandson decided to try out snowboarding this year(he skied for a year) and now loves it! He!He! It took him two times(two sundays) to get it down where he learned to control his heeledge and to point it straight down, although his toe edge is still progressing slowly. I can proudly say i taught him the basics of riding on getting on and off the chairlift,turning toeside as soon as he get off the chair so he does not run into me lol! and Green as to point it and Yellow to slow down, and dig his heeledge to stop. 

What took me by suprise is how well and fast he picked up snowboarding, in some areas on our trails where a lot of young kids and adults fall down on while learning to ride, he just cruises by them like no problem, he gets a lot of praises from other people that sees him ride and his head gets bigger Lol!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My kid started at 6 and is 17 now. I would challenge any skier or rider to try to keep up or lose him. He started getting really good at 14 or 15 but was way better tban me by 12... we started snowboarding on the same day...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Take a closer look, maybe your kids look more like the UPS guy than you realized? 

Honestly though, the only real question to ask is whether they enjoy going with you are not. If they don't then you have a bigger underlying issue.

Sadly my son isn't nearly as into it as me. I find him getting 'hurt' quite a bit on falls that are no biggy, can't wait for lunch to come sometimes, etc. When I mentioned going this weekend he's all, 'I thought the season was over'. We haven't done a 9-4 day in like 2 years like we used to. Of course the conditions have been piss poor 2 years running too.

That's kids for you. He doesn't care about improving or pushing himself, and if I try to give advice or push at all he gets mad. Don't get me wrong, he's pretty good and can handle most stuff, but sadly I've excelled past him where at 12 he should be making huge progress.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> My kid started at 6 and is 17 now. I would challenge any skier or rider to try to keep up or lose him. He started getting really good at 14 or 15 but was way better tban me by 12... we started snowboarding on the same day...


This...iirc my daughter was 7 when we started together....at 14 and 15 leaving me in the dust. And now I'm lucky if I can suck hind teat for more than a few runs with her crew. She started out riding and then switched to skiing...is waaay faster and her skis are bigger than my powder board and she still occasionally rides.

Two things come to mind.

Kids don't have the conceptual skills/approach to figuring things out...its more by trial and error experience.

Also they need a peer group to hang and keep up with...especially the 9 yr old...there peers that ride better will have more influence than a teacher or dear old dad. At age 11 of 12+ they will be competing/motivated by their peers and trying to keep up. And then the younger sib...will see the older's shitshow...and say fuck I can ride better than his dumb ass. I know several examples where the older sib is good but tends to be conservative....where as the younger...because of sib rivalry will be the better rider/skier.

Perhaps take a carload of their buds up to the hill...and let them loose....that's what I did up till they could drive up with their friends.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

It's hard to give snowboard instruction to the same person you tell to brush his teeth, clean his room, do his homework, etc. It's like there's a deep level resentment in their little brains. You have to find a way around it. I have a 10 year old son. Much like his old man, he's not a natural athlete. And he has a very strong sense of self preservation. We started when he was 7. The first two seasons were dedicated to falling leaf almost exclusively. End of last season we got some toe turns working. This year we've been mixing the the turns and working on S-ing. This past weekend was very promising. I saw him holding speed through his turns and making them more gradually instead of counter-rotating and snapping his turns all at once. Ultimately, I'm trying to groom him to not be a skidder. I've paid for only two private lessons when conditions were good and it seemed like he was ready to make some advancements. They yielded so-so results but did allow me to go off and do my thing!

A few things have generated good results:

1. talking about what other people are doing while you're on the lift. This is the best of them all. See that guy over there? See how he doesn't bend his knees and looks like a mummy on a snowboard? OK, now see that guy over there? He looks like he rides better doesn't he? Who looks like he's having more fun? What's he doing with his knees? Who's the best rider on the hill right now? Why? Who's the worst? Why?

2. Check the gear. Make sure the boots fit well enough (no perfect fit for kid gear I'm afraid) and make sure they aren't totally broken down. We started on some pretty busted hand me down boots that I probably should have passed over at the swap meet. They didn't have shit for support. As soon as we got new boots earlier this season he made big advances. Turn up the FLAD to get them to bend knees. Consider + + angles to start with and then duck it later. Make sure the laces are tight. My kid can't tie boots for shit. So I make sure they're on right. And that he's wearing decent socks, put the liner in the right place, doesn't have long underwear tucked into the boot, etc.

3. Avoid shitty conditions. There's nothing like icy hardpack to make kids not wanna ride ever again. You need hero snow!

4. Once they can ride a little buy some kick ass walkie talkies. Then you can basically ditch them.

5. Combine riding with good food and some independence.

6. Praise accomplishments but not in a way that's condescending. 

7. Demonstrate being a good student/. I feel like having my kid see me really enjoy myself while learning new stuff on a board is helpful in keeping his attitude in a good place. I try to explain to him what I'm hoping to learn to do on my board. I want him to see me having fun trying to figure stuff out. I want him to know that I'm not the perfect and I'm tying to get better. Hopefully this frames my instructions to him as something other than criticism. When he hears criticism he gets defensive and shuts down. The learning stops.

8. Limit instructions. I feel like if I tell him the same thing more than a couple of times it's just a waste. And it usually increases his frustration level. So I let him make mistakes a lot and I try to time my instruction very carefully. And I try to make it count. A lot of times when he wipes out I'll ask him what happened. Sometimes I can get him to figure it out on his own so that he's actually teaching himself.

9. Make sure you go riding enough without your kid so you can keep the stoke alive for when you're with your kid. If the only time you get to go is when your responsible for a young novice, that's going to mess up your stoke. And that'll probably translate into impatience and some other bad stuff.

10. Make sure the kid is warm enough. Kids get cold fast. A lot of kid gear is just made shitty. It looks like real gear but it isn't real gear. Make sure the hands stay warm. They tend to spend a lot of time on the ground. Those hands get cold and wet. True story: was at a bigger mountain than usual last weekend and was on the lift with my kid. He was trying to fix something on his jacket. So he took his glove off and laid it on the chair next to him. I immediately said don't let your glove fall. Within 1 second a big gust of wind blew his glove off the chair. He felt like shit about it. When we got to the top I produced a second pair of kid gloves from my backpack (where I keep the beer) and told him I had expected that something like this might happen. Having a second pair on me prevented us from having to stop riding for an hour or more to go find the on-mountain shop. We recovered the lost glove a short while later.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Your post cracked me up.

Basically you have to be all rainbows and unicorns all.day.long. with your kids. All they want to do is make you proud and happy. There is no room for negative crap. You have to lay on the positives like never before. The more positive you are, the happier the kids and your wife will be and the more risks they will be willing to take. You have to pump them up. I sent you a pm on how to do this. Basically on a snowboarding day your kids can do no wrong. And take loads of videos and pics so you can rave about them at home and to family members too. At their ages its all about having fun. And what is fun is making you happy and proud of them and goofing around with their dad. As soon as you get negative it isn't fun anymore.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I taught my neighbors son this season. He's 7, pretty small for his age, and a pretty good athlete..good balance. I had a 119 EVO hanging around so he started on that. The first 2-3 days out we worked on the sliding drills, toe/heel stuff....J turns...just trying to have fun working with him for an hour or so each time. He then took a lesson with his dad, and on the next occasion with me we worked on toe/heel traverses. By the end of that session I was able to get him making heelside turns and he was just about there on his toes. He went out with his Dad (also learning, but picked it up quick), so the next time I took him out it clicked and he has progressed very quickly. I have girls and this was my first experience teaching a young boy...way different....stronger, and way more aggressive. He has a lot of fun and is always asking me when we are going snowboarding again. I have some experience with my own kids, so the main thing I learned was to get them past the side slipping as fast as you can. Even if they have to stop and flip them to the other side, get them traversing down the trail on their toes/heels. I found that this helps them to figure out the balance and to weight the proper foot...emphasis on not leaning back..find a nice wide open green. Good luck, have patience, and try to enjoy the experience a little more.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I feel ya homes. My older kids don't like to go, my injuries have scared them off. My younger likes to go, but only last 30-60 minutes. My wife has a hard understanding why I don't want to drive her to the hill, pay $100 in lift tickets, and then pretty much turn around and drive her home.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The price you pay with younger kids. Dad stuff..... issues get more complicated when they get older unless you put that time in now, I mean across the entire spectrum of things and not just snowboarding.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

As a kid I had so many other interests, and each year they changed completely. 

I was fine by going just a few times a season it was a fun day out like going to a waterpark or six flags it wasn't a lifestyle. I didn't see that it could be till my senior year in college. Your kids are still young and they will get there but they may not end up loving it like you do unfortunately winter sports aren't the cool thing to do unless you have a group of friends to ride with. 

My dad is the coolest now still Skiing the jump line into his sixties but as a kid I didn't see it like that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> The price you pay with younger kids. Dad stuff..... issues get more complicated when they get older unless you put that time in now, I mean across the entire spectrum of things and not just snowboarding.


sabi...kids are the long game, ... have fun at where they are at...cause it might be that they will be pushing around your geriatric diapered ass. Not to plug my own shit but take look at the link in my signature...there is some kids stuff. Its easier now that they are launched


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i feel for you man. I have 2 kids. One (my son 13) is an amazing rider, he left me in the powder first day on the board. He was off on blacks and i was falling in the greens. My other one (younger daughter 10) started off good, but then lost interest spent hundreds on private lessons for her but shed wont ride at all. Nothing you can do to force them to love what you do, they have to find their own way.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

My kids started skiing about the same time my buddy's boys started snowboarding. Seven years later my boys are skiing (mild) black diamonds in Utah, his boys are still struggling getting down a Michigan green run. One of his boys finally started linking turns a season or two ago but they have not been out at all this season. While I am not a fan of skiing (tried it 4 or 5 times several years ago and hated it), my boys being on skis allows me to venture off the groomers (my younger one really likes going off trail... only if I go first) as well as ride pretty much most runs.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The mornings can definitely be challenging. I remember the first few years he had no problem at all getting up early to go. Now it's a fight. Much like a dog they can't see the future more than 5 minutes in front of them. It doesn't matter to them that dealing with 15m of groggy before you wake up could lead to hours of fun. And he does actually really enjoy it when the conditions are good, those have just been kind of rare the last few days and he doesn't have the drive to push through crappy days and make the most out of it like I do.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I really do appreciate it. This is a great place to vent and get advice, thanks. I get the whole they may not like snowboarding as much as me. I didn't think they would like it as much as me, I have met very few people that like it as much as me. But I can't just leave them at home watching TV all day Saturday, I want to get them out and off the screens. So we have to do some kind of activity and this is it. They have to do it and I will not take no for an answer, to me it is just like going to school, no choice. I'm not saying they have to hucknpray off 20ft jumps or hit kinked rails or bomb black diamonds. Just cruise greens and relax but get outside for gods sake!!!!

I do get negative sometimes but I will try to be more positive and make it more fun. I wouldn't want to ride with a big grump either. I'm not always an asshole just sometimes. :hairy:


I guess I need to alter my expectations on how long it will take them to learn. I thought they would be cruising blues after 20ish days, not carving but cruising. But maybe it will take 50-100 days. I gotta think long game. 

Thanks again.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is there any season long programs that are offered at your local hill? They can be pricey but worth it a lot of times.

It is basically a giant group lesson but its only a lesson for part of the time the rest of the time they play games with the kids, ride as a group stopping periodically to assure everyone stays together.

The kids at my local hill generally end up sticking together all the way into riding for the freestyle team so it builds some pretty solid friendships as well. Plus gets you some time during the day to hit the runs you really want to.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's definitely hard, but sometimes you have to pick your days too. Like you I try to get him out and doing anything other than sitting home. But last Sunday was 2 days in a row not getting above freezing all day with the previous week in the 50s. I made the decision that the conditions were just going to simply be too rough and with the end of the season coming want it to end on a high note.

For the most part I stay local and Southern New England has had a rough year which means we've missed probably 4 weekends because of conditions like this, half the season. I only have him every other weekend to make matters worse, so missing a weekend really stinks. But sometimes its the right call.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

raffertyk2 said:


> Is there any season long programs that are offered at your local hill? They can be pricey but worth it a lot of times.
> 
> It is basically a giant group lesson but its only a lesson for part of the time the rest of the time they play games with the kids, ride as a group stopping periodically to assure everyone stays together.
> 
> The kids at my local hill generally end up sticking together all the way into riding for the freestyle team so it builds some pretty solid friendships as well. Plus gets you some time during the day to hit the runs you really want to.


+1 on this, there is a mountaineer (learning) and competition program for older kids
which many of the team kids started in. riding with other kids at same or better level helps you to progress.

its not cheap, but for approx 600 a season you will get 5 hours each weekend day to ride while your kids is getting instructions and is supervised


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

I teach kids with special needs, mostly down syndrome and autism here in NY

some of them pick it up really fast (can go down an east coast blue by their 2nd lesson), whereas other students will still be on the magic carpet their 2nd and 3rd year.

What I've experienced is that kids who have skied previously pick up snowboarding much faster (I did too when I was a teenager)

Here's a friend's son who's skied the past two years and is snowboarding this season, this is him on day 5
https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ0fJL5jVeY/


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> Is there any season long programs that are offered at your local hill? They can be pricey but worth it a lot of times.
> 
> It is basically a giant group lesson but its only a lesson for part of the time the rest of the time they play games with the kids, ride as a group stopping periodically to assure everyone stays together.
> 
> The kids at my local hill generally end up sticking together all the way into riding for the freestyle team so it builds some pretty solid friendships as well. Plus gets you some time during the day to hit the runs you really want to.


Ya I may look into this for next year for my oldest. But these are usually freestyle camps and my kid isn't ready for that yet. 



benjinyc said:


> I teach kids with special needs, mostly down syndrome and autism here in NY
> 
> some of them pick it up really fast (can go down an east coast blue by their 2nd lesson), whereas other students will still be on the magic carpet their 2nd and 3rd year.
> 
> ...


Wow that kid is awesome for only 5 days on a board. Good for him!!!


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> Is there any season long programs that are offered at your local hill? They can be pricey but worth it a lot of times.
> 
> It is basically a giant group lesson but its only a lesson for part of the time the rest of the time they play games with the kids, ride as a group stopping periodically to assure everyone stays together.
> 
> The kids at my local hill generally end up sticking together all the way into riding for the freestyle team so it builds some pretty solid friendships as well. Plus gets you some time during the day to hit the runs you really want to.



We did this for my son when he was younger, about 11 or 12. The course was spread over 10 weeks, every other weekend, 9:30 - 3pm Saturdays and Sundays. It wasn't for any team or anything, it was just learning how to board. Yes, it was pricey but it was so worth it. We did it 2 years running. I was NEVER going to teach him to the same level as the instructor, he wasn't being taught by his uncool Dad, it meant I got time to board with friends and the 2nd year we did it, it was only him and 1 other. The instructor was awesome playing games with them, taking the piss out of each other and just generally making it all fun. It was never going to be fun with uncool Dad!
He came on really well and basically knows our local hill better than me. All my friends said how well he was doing, he even came second in a couple of local races in those two years. Also spoke about becoming an instructor himself at one point. 

But, hes now 15 and massively into hockey. Trying to get him up the hill last year was like trying to push water uphill. The hockey season here is a winter sport, so it does clash massively.
Its all too much for him to get up early and head over. When we did head over, same as others have said, had 2 runs, started complaining about everything and just wanted to head back home. I did that 3 times I think. He's coming to Japan with us next year, and I have said we will need to get some time up the hill this year to practice, he seems ok with that.

The upshot is, I feel for you OP. Went though the same thing as you to start with. Then it was all awesome for a couple of years. Now its a struggle again (but at least hes doing something). Things change. But he'll always know how to snowboard, he wont loose that. I'm just going to make sure that he heads up the hill at least once or twice a year and see how we go.

Good luck


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never understood the fuck skiing thing as long as the kid's having fun that's the main thing. We started our daughter skiing when she was 5 at our local snowdome she's now 13 and an extremely capable skier, she races slalom has done backcountry ski courses and for the first time this year we went out for a couple of days with an alpine backcountry guide. I can say it was probably the two best days i've ever had in the mountains, watching her ski some awesome terrain and seeing all the years and hours she's dedicated paying off was awesome. If she never straps a snowboard to her feet I won't loose any sleep as long as we get many more days in the mountains together, I think the smile says it all.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

motleybeast said:


> I feel for you OP.


I feel for his kids :wacko:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I feel for his kids :wacko:


lol. That was my original thought as well, but I tried to be constructive


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I feel for his kids :wacko:


:finger1::finger1::finger1:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> lol. That was my original thought as well, but I tried to be constructive


LOL



WasabiCanuck said:


> :finger1::finger1::finger1:


Yeahh that's the spirit.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's too easy to reproduce................should need a license.........permit.............


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I will say that after 20 days the 9 year old should be holding his own pretty well. The 5 year old, well shit he's gonna take you out every chance he can. I do think you need to relax a bit on it all. Just let them have fun. They may not be digging the constant instruction even though you have good intentions.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I will say that after 20 days the 9 year old should be holding his own pretty well. The 5 year old, well shit he's gonna take you out every chance he can. I do think you need to relax a bit on it all. Just let them have fun. They may not be digging the constant instruction even though you have good intentions.


Shut up man.
He paid his hard-earned cash for these kids. They should be up to standard and expectations.

I say... return them for a full refund.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Shut up man.
> He paid his hard-earned cash for these kids. They should be up to standard and expectations.
> 
> I say... return them for a full refund.


You don't have kids, do ya?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Shut up man.
> He paid his hard-earned cash for these kids. They should be up to standard and expectations.
> 
> I say... return them for a full refund.


15% restocking fee. And after the 3rd they take away your costco card.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Should have never taught them to do falling leaf. It's a bad habit. I normally just skip it when I try to teach friends.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Also they need a peer group to hang and keep up with...especially the 9 yr old...there peers that ride better will have more influence than a teacher or dear old dad.


This^^^^

Both my son and daughter made significantly more progress in one season with their friends than the first several with me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Easiest is to find a close resort with cheap lessons. When we first started riding at Wolf Creek, matt was 6, the kids lessons were $50 with the lift ticket included. A lift ticket was $40 or $35.... I just put him in lessons every time. He advanced alot quicker than any of us did. The girls were 13 and had friends with them each time so they also learned quickly.

At least take the older ones friends with you and see what happens.....


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Like most everyone has stated, keep it fun. At some point it will click and then you will need to get to the gym just to make sure you can keep up with their non-stop energy. They grow up fast and you don't get that time back. Of course now on powder days I can always rely on my son calling and thoroughly explaining why we should both play hooky from work.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't you guys get nervous in todays day and age taking friend's kids? If my kid gets hurt its one thing but I can't imagine having to call another kids parents from Ski Patrol :|


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Deacon said:


> I feel ya homes. My older kids don't like to go, my injuries have scared them off. My younger likes to go, but only last 30-60 minutes. My wife has a hard understanding why I don't want to drive her to the hill, pay $100 in lift tickets, and then pretty much turn around and drive her home.


This is hard to read. Feels bad, man.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> This is hard to read. Feels bad, man.


Lol, I used to hate getting up there and having to turn around. I am not as mad at the mountain any more. I dont mind getting up there, taking a couple laps and bailing if someone isnt happy, if its real good I will make them wait for a couple more laps then leave.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

raffertyk2 said:


> Don't you guys get nervous in todays day and age taking friend's kids? If my kid gets hurt its one thing but I can't imagine having to call another kids parents from Ski Patrol :|


Naw...shit happens and its a known possibility...so far just 1 minor broken bone and a few sprains...only once called the parents and met them at the ER...which was good cause I haz the special powers there to snake the line.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Naw...shit happens and its a known possibility...so far just 1 minor broken bone and a few sprains...only once called the parents and met them at the ER...which was good cause I haz the special powers there to snake the line.


When we would go out of state for long periods with another minor I would get an insurance card and power of attorney. If they are willing to do that you typically are good, usually it would list the dangers involved. I have had parents keep kids home after the request. I am very matter of fact in with the dangers, or used to be. Now that we have lived near the mountain for so long its not an issue.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BoardWalk said:


> Like most everyone has stated, keep it fun. At some point it will click and then you will need to get to the gym just to make sure you can keep up with their non-stop energy. They grow up fast and you don't get that time back. Of course now on powder days I can always rely on my son calling and thoroughly explaining why we should both play hooky from work.


Yep...pow is great leverage to teach them to get their school work attended to early. Many calls to the school attendance marmie....she says "ahh I hear the powder is good, I'll add her (daughter) to the list and see her tomorrow." Said daughter got in like 45 days in her sophomore year, 60-70 her jr year and 100+ her senior year in high school...and still managed to graduate. :surprise:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yep...pow is great leverage to teach them to get their school work attended to early. Many calls to the school attendance marmie....she says "ahh I hear the powder is good, I'll add her (daughter) to the list and see her tomorrow." Said daughter got in like 45 days in her sophomore year, 60-70 her jr year and 100+ her senior year in high school...and still managed to graduate. :surprise:


My daughter was all about skipping High School to ride but she will not miss a day of College for any reason. Something about loving what she's doing...blah..blah..blah. Not sure what happened there. 

:grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Deacon said:


> You don't have kids, do ya?


Yeah I do.
But I got them with the software upgrade and so they are actually pretty cool kids and don't suck. :thumbsup:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Deacon said:


> I feel ya homes. My older kids don't like to go, my injuries have scared them off. My younger likes to go, but only last 30-60 minutes. My wife has a hard understanding why I don't want to drive her to the hill, pay $100 in lift tickets, and then pretty much turn around and drive her home.


This is exactly why although I would love to hit the bigger mountains in VT more than I do I stick to my 1000' one that is an hour drive. And even though in a bad year like this it probably costs me a smidge more than ticket price, the season pass for him was bought and paid for in August so if its an early day its no big deal.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I started snowboarding when I was 17, and I'm 42 now.

I never thought there would be a day when boarders would be talking about taking their kids boarding. Seems like yesterday we snowboarders were viewed as a nuisance to the ski resort, and all of the sudden we are responsible adults with kids.

btw, I slapped my 4 y/o and 2y/o on skis. They naturally took to it. Honestly, most toddlers look like douchebags side slipping down the hill on snowboards... they physically don't have the muscles and coordination for snowboarding. Swallow your pride and slap them on some skis.


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Haven't read all the replies, but hopefully, some are pointing out that athletes develop at very different rates. German Olympic fed. did a study of senior-level champions, only a small percentage of them were youth/junior level champions. My kid has played two years of hockey and has caught up to the kids that were way way better than him that first year.

My paying job is around learning and instruction, I like to think I know a little about what I speak. So long as they are having fun at it, they will likely eventually get it. Your focus should be on just that: them having fun.


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

My 2 cents....

If you look like you're hating it... guess what!!??.... They'll end up hating it.
The one thing Ive done with my skiing girls is to give them the independence. I let them choose the runs they want to go down, the boxes they want to hit, play games the whole time. I deliberately fall over to make them think their Dad's fallible.
They both wanted nothing to do with boarding. Now both want to try boarding when spring conditions hit, so I can say my master plan has worked.
As other's have said, the quicker they love it, the more they'll want to go, which means the better they get and in turn the more I get to go....


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

:| you probably forgot the most important part here: do they enjoy it? do they like it? If so, what the hell? Unless if you're planning on training them as the next Shaun White or something. Else, to the majority of snowboard lovers, the main thing is the fun and enjoyment, and that's what drives us to keep on doing it, despite of how much we suck at it, how far away we are at from what we want to be, how painfully long that progression lag is, and how annoying and dreadful that equipment/conditions/nerd ratio on the slope is never right. 

So I understand your frustration, as you must be really into snowboarding and want to ride freely and be stoked. Having those to drag you behind constantly is a pain in the ass, feels like walking around in chains. But well, do remind yourself that they're no strangers to you, they're your kids and they're unique individuals as well. What you might be crazily in love with might not be the thing for them. So if they don't like it, don't force them to. And if they do, but just progressing slowly, then don't worry, let them have fun, and observe their progress and change of needs. There might be time they'd chase after you and begging for more lessons, or they'd simply enjoy playing around probably using their snowboards as sledges. 

Also tell your wife how much you love the sport, despite how much you enjoy the company of the family, but you do need your own moment sometimes. So maybe during part of the day, you can get some off time and ride alone and wild by yourself, and the other part enjoying quality or relaxing time with family around the resort just to muck around.
Word of advice, don't kill the fun.


----------



## NickinSummit (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm starting my four year old daughter out this winter and I'll probably start my two year old son next winter (he'll be 3.5). Don't think I could ever image saying they sucked or getting pissed about it. My daughter had some pretty sloppy ass gymnastics moves when she was taking classes, but never went off on how bad she was. She was having a blast and learning. If they're having fun who cares how fast they are progressing, let them have fun.


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

Were your kids doing group lessons in separate age groups, 1 instructor for both or separate instructors?

5 and 9 y.o. are in different categories. Even 5 and 7 y.o. are - when kids start going to school they take learning a bit differently.
To the younger one learning should be presented in a form of games and competitions, and the older one can be treated as adult almost, in terms of explanation of particular exercises.

I can teach almost any 9 year old to do nicely-looking drift turns in 2 - 3 days given that I'm working with the kid individually, 1.5 hours per day. But the 5 year old would probably need more time.

As many said here, they should be having fun. In other words, 80% of success is in motivation and coordination, and only 20% is teaching methodology. Make sure they are taught separately, even if it is in groups of their age. 

If you can keep the vibes positive while showing them a thing or two - go through these exercises with each of them individually, start with the older one to see if it works. Make sure they are having fun doing this.

https://youtu.be/3WjxqIor6-4

https://youtu.be/bwUY0vEh34E

https://youtu.be/H5oUi5c1FNk

https://youtu.be/wKZ5uIV1SB0

https://youtu.be/DZYIII6xNMw

https://youtu.be/wjD_UTHqNb0 (you only need first half of this video)

https://youtu.be/v8hgbjqlU1w

https://youtu.be/qydKMSFGrpM

https://youtu.be/OVGLJEldzz4


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Gregory said:


> Were your kids doing group lessons in separate age groups, 1 instructor for both or separate instructors?
> 
> 
> 
> I can teach almost any 9 year old to do nicely-looking drift turns in 2 - 3 days given that I'm working with the kid individually, 1.5 hours per day. But the 5 year old would probably need more time.



I think the key word here is "individually" ...you cant control those other rowdy kids that steal the instructors attention half the day trying to keep them in line in group lessons...


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

F1EA said:


> I feel for his kids :wacko:


Yeah man, way to be patient with your children. You getting mad at them probably makes them suck worse because they're scared you'll get angry or they will just start to hate doing it altogether.


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

Put them in lessons. We stick our kids in a 2-1/2 hour lesson every week so the hubs and I can go out on our own. The hubs is far better than I am, so even I take a lesson at the beginning of every season to get me back up to speed, so to speak.

The best part about the lessons is we get to go all over the hills (we are in Minny, so no Mountains here), pick up the kiddos and then then after a hot cocoa break take the boys out on the big bunny hill for another hour or two.

My goal is to have the whole family on Mountains out west in the next 2-3 years. (Although we have a 3-year old who we are strapping in for the first time this year...so we'll see how quickly before she can out ride her older brothers)!!


----------

